# kennel cough vaccine



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm debating if I should get Domo the kennel cough vaccine. Miya has never had it, but she never gets boarded or goes to the groomer. Domo on the other hand goes to a groomer at least every other month. I'm wondering if I should have him get it? Advice?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I ask if it's required to be groomed?? I hate vaccines, for me the less the better. Do you think he is at high risk bc he goes to the groomers? Mine go to the groomers for nail clippings/paw fur trims and that's it so I don't have much experience. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

My dogs are around other dogs all the time and I never get it. My vet does not even offer it- she has to order it of people want it- but she is also pretty against most vaccines. From my understanding it is not even likely that the vaccine is against the strain of bordatella that is in your area, so over all it is pretty useless. I would only get it if I was required to. Plus bordatella is not like parvo or distemper (those are both things me and my vet are all for vaccinating for) in that it would not be a for sure death sentence, particularly for a healthy dog.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> My dogs are around other dogs all the time and I never get it. My vet does not even offer it- she has to order it of people want it- but she is also pretty against most vaccines. From my understanding it is not even likely that the vaccine is against the strain of bordatella that is in your area, so over all it is pretty useless. I would only get it if I was required to. Plus bordatella is not like parvo or distemper (those are both things me and my vet are all for vaccinating for) in that it would not be a for sure death sentence, particularly for a healthy dog.



I agree. The bordatella vaccine will treat kennel cough, not prevent it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually the Bordatella vaccine only acts as a preventative and is not 100% accurate. Mine do not get it at all and have only had it when they stayed with a friend of mine that owns a kennel and she had an outbreak so she asked if she could give it to the hounds and I said yes but otherwise they have been around it and never caught it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just read in my handy dandy dog care book that for a kennel cough vaccine to be effective, it has to be given a week to six months before exposure. I'm not going to be vaccinating Odie for it even though she goes to doggie meet ups all the time, but she doesn't go to a groomers. I know that some require documentation of vaccinations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I just read in my handy dandy dog care book that for a kennel cough vaccine to be effective, it has to be given a week to six months before exposure. I'm not going to be vaccinating Odie for it even though she goes to doggie meet ups all the time, but she doesn't go to a groomers. I know that some require documentation of vaccinations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is funny is the outbreak I mentioned all the vaccinated pups caught it but not my two hounds and a few others lol.

If they catch it Honey is awesome to sooth the throat and antibiotics are not 100% helpful as it is a virus not an infection.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My old groomer started to require it, and I said no. She said good-bye, and I found a new groomer that only requires rabies.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

The groomers here in Japan does not require it. My mom's yorkie got kennel cough when she went to the groomers so that got me thinking about it. Since we're getting ready to move in a few months, I started to research vets in Tallahassee. I couldn't really find any holistic vets. I found one that offers acupuncture so I assume that might be better than a regular vet. I just don't know if this place is going to push vaccines on me or not.


----------

